# Airplanes rp



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

Who can RP about airplanes?


----------



## BartBojarski (Mar 18, 2017)

I think I can. Do you maybe have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> I think I can. Do you maybe have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


I have telegram


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> I think I can. Do you maybe have Skype, Telegram or Discord?




What is tour username?


----------



## BartBojarski (Mar 18, 2017)

micole66 said:


> What is tour username?


BartBojarski


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

What is your discord username?


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> BartBojarski


What is your discord username?


----------



## BartBojarski (Mar 18, 2017)

micole66 said:


> What is your discord username?


BartTheWolf#3321


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> BartTheWolf#3321



Do you have other socials?


----------



## micole66 (Mar 18, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> BartTheWolf#3321


I have send a request on discord


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

An RP about airplanes?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2017)

About airplanes? 

Are you airplanes? Pilots? Passengers? Talking about airplanes?

This is vague as fuck.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 8, 2017)

What, Like pilots, or the airplane itself, like an aeromorph?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 9, 2017)

If its aeromorph related, I'm in. I don't mind a 'feral' plane or an anthro plane.


----------

